# Freelander Questions



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

At the moment I have a grande punto sporting 1.9td. Come November my employer is scrapping our lease scheme so it's going back. Due to where we live and my varying leisure pursuits I have more or less decided on a 7-8 year old freelander. Parkers gives the mpg for the different engines etc but in my experience these figures are sometimes more than a little out. So anyone out there with freelander experience? What engine gives best mpg. I would be mainly using medium to quite fast country roads and some dual carriageway driving.

TIA


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't touch a petrol one...mine had all the mods and still blew the head gasket...despite being carefully driven and constantly checked....reardoor leaked, heatermatrix leaked, prop bearings go....major drive problems, shafts, transfer etc...

Had a TD4 after...late freelander 1 facelift mode ( 05 plate )l...many of the faults are gone..but still a risk IMO...although you should be able to pick up a 5dr S or ES for around Â£5000

Get a Rav4 dearer but more relaible and a better drive, or a CRV, or even X-trail would be better.....unless you really crave proper 4x4 capabilties..or if you need something roomy with loads of torque...try an Altea

The above is my experience and opinion only.:hypocrite:


----------



## brgkster (Jul 14, 2009)

a friend had one for a very troublesome short time, do your home work, check out all the reviews, have the aa or rac go over it with a fine tooth comb. and make sure that you have breakdown insurance.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Tim, I don't know about the Freelander but I had a 57 plate Freelander 2 which on paper does 37mpg and I got between 35 and 37mpg. I have a feeling that the engine was new in the Freelander 2 (2.2 diesel). Other than 2 services (and a broken side window) it wasn't near the garage in 26 months of ownership - faultless.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys - keep it coming...

I had heard that the early ones had questionable build quality, but these had been rectified by the year I'm looking at. (?)

The quoted mpg for my Punto is approximately 50 - I don't think I have ever had that, but then becuase it is a nippy car anyway, I tend to sit on the turbo most of the time. My thinking is that with the slower car and in me moderating my driving, that will save me a couple of mpg - and I would be happy to get anywhere between 30-37mpg with the freelander.

My absolute budget is Â£5k, but preferably nearer Â£4k to allow for contingencies. I had decided on the freelander for several reasons but main ones are that it is a reasonable compromise of offroad and road (within my budget), has the space that I want (compared to the Punto - it would seem cavernous!) and around about us are several garages that repair land rovers, including one that has a graveyard of 50+ for spares. I had planned though on sourcing one in England as they are cheaper than up here (my folks live in Shropshire). I had also planned on a garage/trade one rather than a private sale.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Xtrail owner here! Got mine in August last year.

I was going to get a freelander, about a 2005/55 plate, but so many horror stories out there, even with the deisel. I didnt think the boot was very big either. Im a massive LR fan, and my next car will be a Disco3, but TBH the old freelander just doesnt seem like a very good car to me.

A freelander 2 on the other hand is a different beast, but starting at Â£13k for a 2nd hand one, slightly out of budget.

My Xtrail cost just over Â£5k, had 70k miles, 55 plate, 2.2 DCI. Cruise, climate control, electric everything, 6 cd changer...etc... Awesome off road, can go most places the freelander can and is much much bigger inside. MPG is around the 30-35 mark, but I dont pay much attention to that.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> Xtrail owner here! Got mine in August last year.
> 
> I was going to get a freelander, about a 2005/55 plate, but so many horror stories out there, even with the deisel. I didnt think the boot was very big either. Im a massive LR fan, and my next car will be a Disco3, but TBH the old freelander just doesnt seem like a very good car to me.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm.... food for thought.

Just checked them on parkers - I had not considered them. They compare very favourably to the F/L. Cheaper insurance group too.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

My accountant had 2 Freelanders, both petrol, both engines went "pop", head gasket. He now has a Honda CR-V and says it is like being in a limo after the Freelander.

PS. I can't remember what he said, but something along the lines of All Freelander petrol engines go "pop"


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yep google rover k series cylinder head gasket and you'll see the petrol should be avoided like the plague! In fact I'd avoid all of them tbh


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

I drive LR Disco TDV5, Toyota Land Cruiser 3.0 and Mitsi Shogun 3.2 for my job. We take em upto 250,000 miles in 18 months.

LR lovely to drive and powerful but oh so unreliable. Suspension problems, electrical problems, Brake problems, 28-32MPG.

Toyota a good build but lacks power. Injector problems at high miles. Permanent 4WD gives 32MPG.

Shogun well its rugged tough and agricultural with reasonable power. We can't break em, great reliability and returns average 29MPG.

They are not thrashed, all motorway miles and all dealer maintained. If it was to be my money it would be the Shogun everytime.

Land Rover just too many bills and boy do they know how to charge.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Philz said:


> I drive LR Disco TDV5, Toyota Land Cruiser 3.0 and Mitsi Shogun 3.2 for my job. We take em upto 250,000 miles in 18 months.


They must be almost permanently on the road.

Out of curiosity, what do you do that needs these motors for motorway driving? Does it involve towing maybe?


----------



## Philz (Oct 20, 2009)

Robert said:


> Philz said:
> 
> 
> > I drive LR Disco TDV5, Toyota Land Cruiser 3.0 and Mitsi Shogun 3.2 for my job. We take em upto 250,000 miles in 18 months.
> ...


HATO

We don't tow as such but we do carriageway clearance, so we do drag vehicles off barriers ect.


----------



## yddraig (Jan 4, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> At the moment I have a grande punto sporting 1.9td. Come November my employer is scrapping our lease scheme so it's going back. Due to where we live and my varying leisure pursuits I have more or less decided on a 7-8 year old freelander. Parkers gives the mpg for the different engines etc but in my experience these figures are sometimes more than a little out. So anyone out there with freelander experience? What engine gives best mpg. I would be mainly using medium to quite fast country roads and some dual carriageway driving.
> 
> TIA


Don't go for a Freelander, as everyone here has said, HG blows at around the 64K (my Rover 1.8 enginr missed the mark by 42 miles....) miles, build quality far from good. I'll soon be looking for a Disco myself, but will be aiming for a good condition P - R reg 2.5 diesel engine manual gearbox and 5 doors. You know you're not driving a luxury saloon, but then again that's not the kind of vehicle you buy with a disco. High driving position, comfortable seats not bad fuel economy either, but remember, braking is the same as an vehicle , it depends on the car and speed, and if you're trying to stop 2 tonnes going 60 mph, then.... :jawdrop:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

not strictly the subject matter, but my dad has a toyota hilux truck (like the one on top gear they recked) with a 2.5 diesel engine that he bought new in 1987......23 years and 270,000 miles.....and he still hasn't changed the oil









seriously though, its not the quickest, but its realiable, and doesnt go wrong........it pains me to say it, but if i had 5k for a 4x4 then it would be japanese all the way


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

After a week of research I have now decided against the freelander. I'll be going Japanese, probably xtrail. The mileage on my lease car is fast approaching it's limit, so will be looking to buy in the summer- so watch this space! Thanks for all the opinions and advice- it was all most helpful.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> After a week of research I have now decided against the freelander. I'll be going Japanese, probably xtrail. The mileage on my lease car is fast approaching it's limit, so will be looking to buy in the summer- so watch this space! Thanks for all the opinions and advice- it was all most helpful.


Good choice! :thumbsup:

If you need any help with anything, let me know!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

tall_tim said:


> After a week of research I have now decided against the freelander.


suprised it took that long


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, it's funny. Having never really looked at 4x4s before, you see freelanders around a lot and think they must be a solid reliable car, but then when you dig a little, you find they have a terrible reputation and everyone, without fail, has said 'don't get a freelander'!


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

tall_tim said:


> After a week of research I have now decided against the freelander. I'll be going Japanese, probably xtrail. The mileage on my lease car is fast approaching it's limit, so will be looking to buy in the summer- so watch this space! Thanks for all the opinions and advice- it was all most helpful.


How about a Subaru, brilliant car, on my second Outback. Only criticism is that they're a bit thirsty


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Yes, it's funny. Having never really looked at 4x4s before, you see freelanders around a lot and think they must be a solid reliable car, but then when you dig a little, you find they have a terrible reputation and everyone, without fail, has said 'don't get a freelander'!


Cos people who do have them are stuck with them!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Just thought I would update this as I listed another watch up for sale tonight.

My employers have now approved the ending of our lease scheme, so when mine ends in November, I have to buy my own car (to add insult to injury, they have also changed our contracts making it a condition of employment that we have immediate access to a car - though at least I have a job, so should not moan too much). Through the forum and from friends/colleagues, I have decided on an Xtrail (with Subaru Forester as back up). I am nothing but prepared, also very impatient, so took a friends xtrail for a spin last week, and it lived upto expectations.

I don't want finance so am going for about a 2004 model. I therefore need to get about Â£5k in the bank. So far my sales and savings have me at Â£2k. It was a grand or so more than that but repairs to our family car, followed by my missus writing off her car dwindled that unexpectedly! I was going to wait until after the summer before the selling began, but figured money in the bank would at least be earning me interest (haha!), so went through the collection and chose 8 keepers, as my watch box holds 8. The rest will turn up here one at a time until they are no more.

Lastly, if anyones knows of an Xtrail going spare come the Autumn - give me a shout!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Good luck Tim, both good cars although I think that the diesel Nissan has engine issues.

My car was hit by a taxi (which had been hit by a drunk driver) late Friday night, third time in year it's been hit  I am thinking about a Forester next.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

> Good luck Tim, both good cars although I think that the diesel Nissan has engine issues.


The Xtrail sometimes have turbo issues in the diesel. Mine is a 2005 plate with 76k and hasnt had a single problem. As long as you look after it, it will be fine.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Sorry to dredge an old thread, but thought I would post here as a conclusion. I decided on the x trail and picked mine up a couple of weeks back. The pic below is the baby up at Cairn Gorm where I was yesterday walking.

I have been on the x trail owners forum, and turbo issues are the biggest problem, but using the right oil and not thrashing it when the engine is cold seem to be the way to avoid. I changed my oil and filter last week-Â£105! I forgot what it's like to own a car instead of lease it!


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

I should be on commission, thats 2 people who have now bought Xtrails on my top class advice :notworthy:









Nice car, hope you enjoy it!


----------

